# I need a vpn for firestick tv



## linda98martin (Mar 25, 2020)

I need a vpn for Amazon firestick tv that offers me to access all streaming channels with fastest speed. Anybody is knowing one of the best service, please inform with their experiences. Thank you in advance.


_Locking. Thread is attracting spam. - Becca_


----------



## linda98martin (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you jake but I recently searched on Google, there are several vpn review sites that recommended to use Express, Nord and IPVanish.


----------



## Brodzucker (Oct 23, 2021)

I also have been using express VPN one of the best for streaming.


----------



## Eathen (Dec 30, 2021)

IPVANISH is not only a single VPN provider that supports Fire TV, and there are several other leading VPN services available on the internet, but we think it provides good value for money. They have over 5,100 servers in 60 countries, including India, which means that you can access restricted videos from all over the world through your Amazon Fire TV Stick. However, it's always worth comparing two or three leading VPNs for Amazon Fire TV Stick to see which VPN suits your need.


----------



## Belas (4 mo ago)

I finally cut the cord and switched to a firestick. I understood pretty fast that I need a good VPN. I noticed that nobody mentioned NordVPN. I read it is good. Did anyone try it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Belas said:


> I finally cut the cord and switched to a firestick. I understood pretty fast that I need a good VPN. I noticed that nobody mentioned NordVPN. I read it is good. Did anyone try it?


I've used NordVPN for about three years now - though not on a Firestick. It's worked out well on my PC, laptop, phone and tablet. 

It's not the cheapest but it is deservedly highly rated. Like a lot of things, getting a VPN is a balance between quality and price and it depends where your priorities lie.


----------



## RhianG (3 mo ago)

I use ExpressVPN for both laptop and firestick


----------



## Quintana (3 mo ago)

Nord is also good one


----------

